# Wiley Bobcat??



## becmaclean (Dec 14, 2006)

This is our Pixiebob...not so wiley when he's sleeping


----------



## Nurd (Dec 15, 2006)

I love this picture. So cute! Arn't pixiebobs a cross between bobs and regular cat? Maybe I should use the all knowing google. ^__^


----------



## myopia (Dec 15, 2006)

great shot.

where in Mass are u from?


----------



## becmaclean (Dec 17, 2006)

Pixiebobs are called " legendcats" because legend says they were a cross between a bobcat and a barncat. He is a verrry cool cat..he talks and chirps at you...acts more like a dog than a cat.

I'm in weymouth,mass


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2006)

My cat never sleeps like this, but they do sleep in funny positions. I doubt I have ever managed to capture mine from as nice a point of view as you did here with yours.

By the way, we have declare this week our "pet-avatar week" (it's a fun thing we do in the Off Topics) ... just in case you are interested...


----------



## becmaclean (Dec 18, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> My cat never sleeps like this, but they do sleep in funny positions. I doubt I have ever managed to capture mine from as nice a point of view as you did here with yours.
> 
> By the way, we have declare this week our "pet-avatar week" (it's a fun thing we do in the Off Topics) ... just in case you are interested...


 
What a fun idea!! You have to forgive me though, I am not so technologically-capable. I have no idea how to change a photo to an avatar. Could you be of any advice?:mrgreen:


----------



## druzilla (Dec 21, 2006)

aww thats beautiful


----------



## Karimala (Dec 24, 2006)

In my next life, I want to come back as a cat so I can sleep all day in funny little positions.


----------

